# How to convince your parents to get a rat



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

i was wondering if u know any good lines or anything that can help me convive my parents that getting a rat is a good idea (bear in mind i am 13 and we have 3 cats) thnx so much for ur help!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

first make sure both you and your family have the time and money to take care of the rats (you'll need two, not just one, since rats are social critters)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Generally, showing a lot of responsibility can help.

List what you'll need for your rats (pairs are best!) including beginning expenses (cage, bedding, food, rats, toys, etc). And recurring expenses (food, toys, bedding...) Show them you've done your research about how to care for them, how often you'll have to clean the cage, how you'll keep the cats and rats separate, how much time you'll have to spend with them (about 1 hour daily). Show how you'll chip in to help with money if you can (babysitting, odd chores?) Plan on a vet budget...

If they still don't want rats, ask them why and see if you can ease their worries.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

ive tried. we have had hamsters before and they were fine. ive made likea 6 page panflet on rats health problems, cages,gender differences, diet, and a list of local breeders and vets in the area. and i asked them why im not allowed one since ive had hamsters and my mums just says, i dont like them, and then i say but you wont have to see them or do anything, i cleaned out my hamsters and bought them food when i had them thats how ot will be with rats, then she will just say i dont like them. and thus it continues. shes just being stubborn she wont even give me a proper reason! im SO frustrated!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She doesn't like them. Many people don't like rats. They think they're ugly, creepy, and their tails are 'just gross' (to paraphrase my father).

Perhaps have her come to a pet shop to look at the little rats to see if she likes them (babies, at least, are cute, tails and all. :lol: )


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

thats a good idea. thnx!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

please dont bring me back to those days, i almost had a heart attack on my birthday......... basically show responsibility then (if you're lucky) you'll have a birthday or something coming up (report cards are soon too) talk to them and make a list of chores and responsibilities you'll do, then if your lucky, you'll have rats!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

simbakitten said:


> i was wondering if u know any good lines or anything that can help me convive my parents that getting a rat is a good idea (bear in mind i am 13 and we have 3 cats) thnx so much for ur help!


I thought you said in another post you already had rats? 

Please Please Please type in full words. It irks me when people use 'u' in text messages let alone posts on a forum


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

talk to jellybean and zimmyzam - they were successful in doing that.

And I am a parent of teenagers and I used to be deathly afraid of ratties lol.

Now I have 17 of my own and 11 more at a rescue we are running.

Imagine that!

My point is, dont give up hope....rattie miracles CAN AND DO Happen


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Some people just can't be swayed regarding their feelings on rats. When I told my dad that I had a rat he asked me "why?". I gave him the whole list of answers: they're cute, they're clean, they're fun, etc. His reply: "it's a rat".

Hopefully though, while your mom may not like rats, maybe she'll accept the fact that it's what you really want and you're willing to work for it. Make it worth her while to "deal" with having a rat in her house.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

hey there!
i was in the same boat as you until a while ago.
my mom absolutely REFUSED to let me get rats.
but i mentioned how cute and friendly rats are about a gazillion times a day, and showed her rat pictures, and promised to do all the work.

that helped, but i think the two things that finally made her agree to let me have them was:

a) i had hamsters previously as well, and i mentioned how hamsters bite 1000000 less than rats. that made her feel more at ease. ;]

and

b) when she actually TALKED to someone who knew about rats ( a person who had owned them & was working at a petstore) and heard all the good things i had said about them confirmed, she ageed to let me have them!

hope it all works out for you and you get your ratties soon! :]


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

I just reacently convinced my parents to let me have rats. We already have 3 cats and a dog, and I had already been begging for a hamster or something. In the end, I went over to Vixie's house and over the next few weekends, I decided that her rats were awesome and that I'd really like rats for a pet, so I had a very detailed discussion with Vix about taking care of the rats and what I would need. When my dad picked me up from her house, I already had it planned out, giving details of what I would need, why I would need it (like for example, two rats, instead of one, since they are social animals) and how much these things would cost. I offered to clean our kitchen and vaccum our house every day, but instead my mom told me I had to get rid of some boxes of junk in my room (since my room is too small for it, but I love my stuff) and she would let me have the rats. So, 1 day later, and after a very annoying event of deciding what I would get rid of (and even more than that, to make room for the rats), she bought me them!


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to add, in also preparing to talk my parents into getting me rats, I struck up a conversation with my mom about the ferrets and snake we used to own, and I reminded her about how she didnt like talking about the snake at dinner because it grossed her out. Then I carefully slipped in the question, "So, you think rats are gross too, huh?" and she told me she wasnt grossed out by them, but I still don't think she wants to touch them. Anyway, finding out what one parent is okay with, and then going to the other parent and saying "I want rats... blah blah blah... and besides, mom told me she doesn't mind having them in the house" can SOMETIMES work... but you have to use it carefully.


----------



## messiejessie (Oct 11, 2007)

I know what you're talking about. My mom took some convincing. We also used to have hampsters and she got tired of cleaning out the cages. (I was 7, now I'm 16 and I do it on my own) It all depends on how your parent works, I'm a little ashamed of my mom, she will get us anything if we argue and yell and complain like spoiled brats. I can't bring myself to do that but my brother has gotten a lot by putting her down. My dad on the other hand will agree to just about anything if I sit him down and talk very quietly and calmly. No arguing, let him say what he wants and DON'T refute his answers. Say "very good point, well, I've thought of that..." blah blah blah. Just be prepared.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Okay, one of the foolproof ways of "convincing" your parents, thus shown to me and Jellybean by Holly.

Don't bug her to GET a rat.

Just read the forum. Tell her the cute stories people often post about their rats and the funny things they do. Show her pictures when you can. Basically, boast about how awesome they are-without actually asking. And be uber normal about it, like it's just regular small-talk. If she starts to say how she doesn't want them in the house, reply that you never said that, you were just telling a story. They can't fight to much with a reply like that.

And yeah, I have two cats. I keep my bedroom door closed, since that's where the cage is, but both of my kitties don't seem THAT interested in the rats.

Eventually, after a month, it worked for me. Now I've got two new shiny white girls running around the cage in my room, all cute-like. Speaking of, my board in Meet My Rats... could someone tell me how old you think my girls are? Put a new picture of one up.


----------



## Beauroksu5353 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey DFW rat luvr, I live in Dallas and I am looking for some rats to adopt, and have found it relatively hard to find them in my area. where are you guys located?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Beauroksu5353 said:


> Hey DFW rat luvr, I live in Dallas and I am looking for some rats to adopt, and have found it relatively hard to find them in my area. where are you guys located?


This thread is three years old and that user hasn't posted in nearly that same amount of time. Unfortunately, I don't think you'll find an answer here. I'd start a new thread.


----------

